# New sailors



## jillf (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi everybody,
My husband and I are retiring later next spring and hope to go cruising Fall 2010 when our son leaves for college. We plan to spend the next year and a half outfitting and learning to sail the Cal 2-46 we just purchased in Florida.

We've both been lurking here for quite some time and have found this forum to be so helpful! I figured we better join up since I suspect we'll want to be able to ask questions as we get our "new" old boat ready to cruise.

-Jill


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

welcome

lots of helpful hands here


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard Jill! and your hubby, so far unnamed  Pictures of your new old boat coming soon?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Jill, What are your cruising plans and in what area of Florida is yor boat? We are in the St. Johns River south of Jacksonville and heading for Maine early april. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## jillf (Feb 25, 2009)

*pictures of boat*



deniseO30 said:


> Welcome aboard Jill! and your hubby, so far unnamed  Pictures of your new old boat coming soon?


Hi deniseO30,
I sure wish I had some pics but we weren't really expecting to buy a boat at all. We went to Florida to visit my Mom and neither (previously unamed hubby) Steve nor I thought to bring our camera. The broker does still have the picutres of the boat up on yacht world for now though.

1973 Jensen Marine CAL 2-46 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## jillf (Feb 25, 2009)

CaptainForce said:


> Jill, What are your cruising plans and in what area of Florida is yor boat? We are in the St. Johns River south of Jacksonville and heading for Maine early april. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


Hi Captain,
Right now the boat is in Stuart Florida (and we are back in Ohio  ). Our boat is going to be hauled on Friday to have the work that came up in the survey completed. Once the work is completed we'll be hiring a Captain to help us sail the boat up to the Chesapeake. We are planning to leave her there for the next year, then move her up to Lake Erie for the spring and summer of '10 and then head out for parts unknown (and warmer weather) in the fall. 
-Jill


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow, thats a beautifull boat!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Jill and Steve,

Welcome aboard and congratulations on your "new" boat! She's a beauty!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jill,
Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

jillf said:


> ... we'll be hiring a Captain to help us sail the boat up to the Chesapeake.
> -Jill


Captain Ron??


----------



## jillf (Feb 25, 2009)

vega1860 said:


> Captain Ron??


tee hee, I haven't seen it yet. My step-son just told me about that movie and said we just have to rent it.


----------

